# Brother knitting machine



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

A friend I met through homesteading today sent me a message the other day about a brother knitting machine on Craigs list. It was 10.00 I couldn't get my computer to work right so she contacted the woman for me and bought it. It is a Brother Profile 551. I know nothing about these machines except that I have wanted one for awhile. 
Where is a good place to get manuals? Can I get instruction DVD's? Can I use hand spun wool in it? (I have jacob sheep and a spinning wheel, just not much time lately to do any)
Any advice or help would be appreciated.
Joanie


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I used to use a couple of Bond knitting machines years ago, they are in storage and need some parts now, but they were fun to use. They work best with fine yarns, unless it's a bulky machine. You'll want to use smoother yarns with them, as fibers and nubs can get caught in the needles as they open and close. I found the machines very good for doing shawls and certain things, but when you have yarn overs and other complicated moves, it makes for a lot of handwork moving stitches around on the needles. Also, you usually need a second bed of needles to do knit-purl ribbing on a machine. I did do a very fine pure angora shawl on my machine that I sold for a handsome amount. Knitting it by hand would have taken forever.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I will see what I can do with this machine.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Does it come with the ribber? If so a tilt table will be very useful.

If you spin very fine - think fingering weight or finer - then you might be able to use it on the machine. Slubs can be a nuisance though and you may need to use a silicon spray.

Spare needles might be your biggest problem, I know they are for my Toyota 901 and Brother KH260 machines as they are no longer made.

I can't find a manual for the 551, but you should be able to work it out from these:

KH550

KH552


----------

